# Oh no!!!!!



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Leo's mommy and Daisy (Leo's mommy's sister) both had puppies on the 8th and after talking to the breeder, one of them is a twin to a puppy Daisy had when I went to pick up Leo last year. She was the pick of the litter and everyone's favorite.....this is not good bc when I picked leo up, I wanted to steal her!!!!
She's the one in the middle:









This is the puppy from last year, Jennifer said this puppy will look just like her!



















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Looks like someone is getting another Chi! I like even numbers myself. LOL


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I'm finally near convincing my mom I need a girl! She's 90% on board! 

She's precious. Leo needs a playmate 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

do it!!!!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I would really love to but Bryan is not going to let me, he barely agreed to getting Leo (who he is so in love with). I shouldn't have even looked. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

You are getting her, and that's final. ottytrain5:


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

aww poopies. 

but I can understand haha. I hope that she ends up with a loving mama like you!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i think 4 is the perfect amount. when i got my 4th i stopped thinking about adding any more. before i had 4 i kept looking. i wish you could get her


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I forgot to mention that I want to have kids too, 4 dogs may be too overwhelming for me with a baby or multiple kids. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Be careful, I first met Prince when I picked up Lady.....now I have both!


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Too late.

You=doomed.

You are beautiful and charming. Work that how you need....haha!


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

WELL said Karen! :thumbright:


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

If you don't want her, I do! Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Ahhhhh I am doomed!!
Ashley, u should get her, then I can live vicariously through you!!! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> If you don't want her, I do! Lol.


We all do. Now that we have seen her! I just clicked off a craigslist ad for a sweet Chi/IG mix. I did not want her either until I saw her. haha!

Seriously though, I do understand. 3 is not only our legal limit but it is our limit based on our lifestyle. If it wasn't, I would want more. We only have a Queen sized bed. Small dogs can be bed hogs!


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Good point about future babies, it could get challenging for you with a newborn and 4 dogs.
I would not do it myself.


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Ahhhhh I am doomed!!
> Ashley, u should get her, then I can live vicariously through you!!! Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Would you mind PMing me the breeders name? I'm in the research phase of new puppy ownership and am looking nationally for a good breeder. Still not sure if I want an older girl or pup, though. Toby's breeder doesn't ship and since I live in NC and she's in Tampa, FL that wouldn't work. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Zorana1125 said:


> I forgot to mention that I want to have kids too, 4 dogs may be too overwhelming for me with a baby or multiple kids.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Furbabies over kids any day...LOL _but then I get the kids fix(not that it really mattered) everyday when school is in session..LOL_


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> Would you mind PMing me the breeders name? I'm in the research phase of new puppy ownership and am looking nationally for a good breeder. Still not sure if I want an older girl or pup, though. Toby's breeder doesn't ship and since I live in NC and she's in Tampa, FL that wouldn't work.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


Just did!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

One of her breeding girls is from Toby's breeder in Florida! Skye is from his breeder!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

pupluv168 said:


> One of her breeding girls is from Toby's breeder in Florida! Skye is from his breeder!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


Really? What a small world! Skye is new, she was around 6 months old or so when I got Leo! She is really beautiful, I think Skye will be having puppies soon too!!!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

She's on the list. Thanks again. And I will have to inquire about when Skye will be having pups. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Oh she is too cute! It must be fate


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Oh she is too cute! It must be fate


She s going to be so pretty, I already know it..... Just not sure if I can handle 4!! Especially with no yard and no fence. She is def going to melt my heart....


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

jesuschick said:


> Too late.
> 
> You=doomed.
> 
> You are beautiful and charming. Work that how you need....haha!


Ha ha love it. Listen to Karen dear!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Ha ha love it. Listen to Karen dear!


She's so sweet! I laughed out loud when I read that.


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

Go for it! Stand up and be the woman you are, tell your husband to just live with it..:foxes15: you want that puppy!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I feel like I really want her bc she is a doll and will be stunning but then do I really want her? and will I be able to take the best care of her? I'm more worried about in the long run vs right now. Now it would be no biggie, since I don't have any kids......yet and as you all know I have 3 little chi's! Does anyone have 4 chi's and kids?


----------



## Evelyn (Oct 14, 2012)

When my precious children were teenagers, I told them to their face , "I should have just had puppies"..But now that they are grown and married and have puppies of their own, they are so much sweeter. But, they have not given me any grandchildren.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Seriously Zorana, I don't think the difference between 3 and 4 is so big.
I find it easier. The boys occupy themselves, and the girls are constantly
playing together, no one ever gets left out. Or the four of them monkey
around all at once, lol. I mean think of it this way...your 4 Chis will amount
to like what 22 pounds all together? That's ONE small dog!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Seriously Zorana, I don't think the difference between 3 and 4 is so big.
> I find it easier. The boys occupy themselves, and the girls are constantly
> playing together, no one ever gets left out. Or the four of them monkey
> around all at once, lol. I mean think of it this way...your 4 Chis will amount
> to like what 22 pounds all together? That's ONE small dog!


Ya I never thought of it that way!! Good point! Now can all of you come over and help me convince Bryan? Lol


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> She s going to be so pretty, I already know it..... Just not sure if I can handle 4!! Especially with no yard and no fence. She is def going to melt my heart....



I don't have a yard either, or a fence. There is this awesome thing
though...what's it called again....you would love it...oh yes! A PARK! 
You can take your dogs there, and they can sniff around and play, 
it's a blast! wink wink! 

Seriously girl, I think I'm onto you...I think you already made up your 
mind and are getting this little princess, but you decided to tease and
torture us first! Well it's not working, I'm not falling for it! So, when is
she coming home?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Zorana1125 said:


> Ya I never thought of it that way!! Good point! Now can all of you come over and help me convince Bryan? Lol



Hmm...there is this one GREAT way to convince a man to do something, works
like a charm...but I don't think you want all of us women from the Chi forum
doing that to your Bryan.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> I don't have a yard either, or a fence. There is this awesome thing
> though...what's it called again....you would love it...oh yes! A PARK!
> You can take your dogs there, and they can sniff around and play,
> it's a blast! wink wink!
> ...


Hahahahaha, lets keep our fingers crossed!! She will be posting new individual pics on Monday, you better believe I will be updating the thread!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Hmm...there is this one GREAT way to convince a man to do something, works
> like a charm...but I don't think you want all of us women from the Chi forum
> doing that to your Bryan.


I might need all the "help" I can get!!!!!!


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I think you are screwed LOL Someone is getting a puppy


----------



## TLI (Sep 3, 2008)

What a gorgeous pup!!


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Just wanted to say that that puppy is absolutely gorgeous! Beautiful markings, love her! 

Good luck with ur decision


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I think someone's mind is made up. I don't think four would be much different to three and if you are going to get another one it's better to raise a puppy now than while raising a child. I was thinking along the same lines as LS...these things work


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Do it. Do it. Do it. She is beautiful xx


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

hehehe. i cant wait till you get her


----------



## 4bsingreece (Apr 11, 2012)

Dont let her slip through your fingers... I think you will regret it. You better claim her!  keep us posted! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

elaina said:


> hehehe. I cant wait till you get her


hahaha!!!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I've been talking to the breeder all day.....yikes! She's giving me a week to think about it before listing her for sale!!!! Ahhhh.... More pics to come to Sunday, stay tuned......


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

I've got the solution. Get the puppy and if four are too much to handle send Leo to SC with a suitcase of clothes. Lady and Leo would be adorable together! Seriously, I can't imagine how hard of a decision this must be.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Jayda said:


> I've got the solution. Get the puppy and if four are too much to handle send Leo to SC with a suitcase of clothes. Lady and Leo would be adorable together! Seriously, I can't imagine how hard of a decision this must be.


Hahahah, perfect! I'm glad someone will take poor old Leo!! Lol. I was worried about the price to be honest bc Daisy throws tiny puppies so I wasn't sure how much she would be but she is giving me an amazing deal....here's the thing, besides Bryan, we won't know if she is a long coat or not for a few weeks and I only want a long coat girl. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Hahahah, perfect! I'm glad someone will take poor old Leo!! Lol. I was worried about the price to be honest bc Daisy throws tiny puppies so I wasn't sure how much she would be but she is giving me an amazing deal....here's the thing, besides Bryan, we won't know if she is a long coat or not for a few weeks and I only want a long coat girl.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Oh, wow that does leave a big question mark!


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

I love them all!


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

